# Screenshots



## josDesign (19. November 2002)

Grüss Gott! Bin das erste  Mal im Videoschnittforum!

Frage:

Mit welchem Programm kann ich aus DVDs, VCDs oder SVCDs Screenshots erstellen?

MfG

josDesign


----------



## VisualFX (19. November 2002)

Hi!

Würde dir Irfan View empfehlen, für Screenshots generell.
Ist ein Bildbetrachter, kostenlos. Einfach mal in Google suchen.

Einige DVD-Player haben die Funktion Standbilder zu exportieren.

Greets

vfx


----------



## propaganda X (20. November 2002)

Film anhalten, Taste 'Druck' suchen (meist irgendwo rechts oben) und betätigen.

Dann Grafikprogramm öffnen (manchmal muss erst ein neues dokument erstellt werden; das recht groß anlegen - also mindestens monitor größe) und den in der Zwischenablage befindlichen Screenshot (dahin ist er nämlich mit betätigung der 'druck' taste gekommen; wer hätts gedacht) einfügen (STRG + V).


----------



## josDesign (20. November 2002)

*hmmmmm*

Das funzt leider nicht!

Da ich mit der Taste "Druck" den Inhalt des Speichers auf der Grafikkarte kopiere, aber nicht den Layer, wo der Film läuft!!!


Irgendwie so funzt das!


Brauche andere Möglichkeit!



mfg
jousch josdesign inc.


----------



## propaganda X (20. November 2002)

hmm, kapier ich irgendwie nicht so recht, da das ja eigentlich über die grafik laufen müsste.

dann probiers mal damit:

http://www.freewarepage.de/download/1616.shtml
http://www.gutmannsoft.com/en/
http://www.zdnet.com/anchordesk/stories/story/0,10738,2859817,00.html

hoffe, irgendwas geht davon (letzteres ist in englisch, scheint aber genau das richtige zu sein)


----------



## MoMo (20. November 2002)

*HyperSnap DX* ist das Programm für Screenshots aller Art: Es verbraucht recht wenig Ressourcen, ist einfach zu bedienen und kann eine ganze Menge. Es wird von so populären Zeitschriften  wie Gamestar (und unserem Mod Bubibohnensack) eingestzt.
Nachteil: Das Programm ist Shareware, die Vollversion kostet.

http://www.hyperionics.com/

Gruß
MoMo


----------

